# French Drain Under Pavers



## mbjg0788 (Mar 13, 2018)

My backyard and side yard are covered with pavers. I need to install a French drain underneath the pavers. The drain will go along the back of the house and then along the side of the house. I will dig a trench for the drain then lay geo fabric in the trench then 2 inches of stone then the pipe and then cover the pipe with another 2 inches of stone. I will then wrap the fabric around these stones and pipe ("fabric roll"). My question is what do I put on top of the fabric roll and underneath the pavers? Do I add more stones on top of the fabric roll then sand and then the papers? Or do I add paver base on top of the fabric roll and then sand and then the pavers? Or do I put topsoil on top of the fabric roll then sand then the pavers? Looking at the layers from top to bottom, on top would be the pavers then underneath the pavers would be 1 inch of sand and again my question is what goes on and on top of the fabric roll that is holding the pipe and the stones and the sand? I know the sand layer is to be 1 inch deep. How deep will be anything else that goes between the sand and the fabric roll? Thanks for your help.
John S.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> I need to install a French drain underneath the pavers.


Why is a french drain needed?


----------



## mbjg0788 (Mar 13, 2018)

I need a french drain since there is underground water entering my house. My patio was incorrectly grade towards the rear of the house instead of away from it.

Thanks
John S.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Look at the foundation. Do you see any hairline cracks? It's usually better to seal the foundation. I could see installing a couple drywells, if needed.


----------



## Patiobob (Aug 12, 2018)

Maybe you have already fixed your issue, but it sounds like you have a surface water issue that you are trying to fix using ground water collection methods. A French drain will collect excess ground water. If your patio is pitched toward your home and you are getting water in the basement then you are basically running 100% of the water that lands on your patio to your foundation. And if you build a French drain right next to your foundation you are basically encouraging the water into your basement. Water will follow the easiest route, and if along your foundation is it, putting gravel in there is only making the problem worse. Pavers don't allow much water to penetrate through, unless they are permeable, which is a very specific type of paver, using different construction methods. You need to lift and relay that patio correctly, fix your downspouts, any settlement spots next to the home, and clean your gutters. Water is usually not any one specific source, but 3 or 4 things that add up to create a water problem. Take away at least 3 of the 4 and you have usually fixed your water problem as the ground can absorb the balance.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you have a crawl space....finished basement....or are you on a slab ? Where exactly is the water intrusion ?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I doesn't matter how you do it so just do it the cheapest easiest way. Reason being, a big filter is being built that will soon be plugged and it won't have threads so it can be a spin-off like your automobile filter to be cleaned or replaced, so in a very short while it will be completely worthless.


----------

